# Freejump collar: do you think it would help me?



## daveismycat (31 May 2013)

...Or am I beyond help?? 

I am trying to get to grips with jumping my young horse.  She loves her her jumping and has a lot of power and tends to overjump, which is a massive change from my old girl who is a cob.  I've essentially made the transition from a ford fiesta to a ferrari and it's taking me a while to adjust.  

I'm really conscious of not pulling her mouth, but my balance isn't as good as it should be when she throws in a monster leap.  I find a neck strap kind of helpful in an emergency, but I'm wondering if using the Freejump Collar might give me an extra bit of security whilst I work on strengthening my core and sorting my lower leg.

Photo evidence of my woeful lower leg from her first hunter trials:
http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q231/victhevet/IMG_2964we.jpg

And some interesting moves at a clear round
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAnJkIQRRys&feature=youtu.be

nothing to offer as I'm on a diet.  2 stone down  another 2 to go.


----------



## mudmonkey17 (31 May 2013)

Never heard of these so have googled them. Looks an interesting product. I am in same position as you gone from a reliable cob to an ex racer with a big jump and my lower leg has a mind of its own at times.

Would be interesting to hear if anybody had used one of these.


----------



## daveismycat (31 May 2013)

I'm so dim sometimes, a link would help!! 

http://en.freejumpsystem.com/freejumpstore-freejump-collar-10.html


----------



## FfionWinnie (31 May 2013)

What does it actually do tho?


----------



## Lolo (31 May 2013)

Where do you even attach it?! I am being very dim...


----------



## daveismycat (31 May 2013)

From the site...

FREEJUMP COLLAR

Optimal control of your horse. The FREEJUMP COLLAR makes it possible to overcome the many problems encountered with horses that are difficult, short-tempered, sensitive, headstrong or suffering from problems of balance or a sensitive mouth. Optimal control of the aids. _The FREEJUMP COLLAR enables the rider to perfect his position and balance and is an effective aid for light handling._

My mare has is quite sensitive in her mouth, but that's not the issue.  The problem is me! I'm wondered if holding the 'handles' with my reins would give me an extra bit of security for those occasions when she decides to jump 1m20 instead of 70cm.    I do use a neckstrap but don't like to have my hands 'fixed' on the strap at her neck.  Very much open to other ideas...


----------



## daveismycat (31 May 2013)

Lolo said:



			Where do you even attach it?! I am being very dim...
		
Click to expand...

I think to the D's??

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...WpUd-mGtGX0QX6sYGgDQ&ved=0CDQQ9QEwAQ&dur=1228


----------



## Brontie (31 May 2013)

Would one of these not be as good, and miles cheaper? Attaches to the D rings, gives your hands some movement and is there for the 'Oh cr*p' moments.

http://www.whiterose-equestrian.co.uk/libbys-webbing-balance-handle-629.html


----------



## Lolo (31 May 2013)

Could you get a flash and thread it through the D's, so it's a loop? Al does that with her gang out hunting, forms an extra grab strap for them...


----------



## daveismycat (31 May 2013)

Brontie said:



			Would one of these not be as good, and miles cheaper? Attaches to the D rings, gives your hands some movement and is there for the 'Oh cr*p' moments.

http://www.whiterose-equestrian.co.uk/libbys-webbing-balance-handle-629.html

Click to expand...




Lolo said:



			Could you get a flash and thread it through the D's, so it's a loop? Al does that with her gang out hunting, forms an extra grab strap for them...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestions.  I'll give the flash strap a try tomorrow.


----------



## TarrSteps (31 May 2013)

The Freedom Collar thing is basically a balancing rein, which is quite different from an ' oh ****' strap. As you observed, it's partly to help the horse, it's not just a glorified neckstrap. I would personally not jump effectively holding the front of the saddle - how do you release/follow with the hand??

You could make yourself a balancing rein out of heavy strapping and see how you get on before you commit


----------



## TarrSteps (31 May 2013)

Grrr, phone!

To say I sometimes make up something similar for people who are struggling with a big moving, athletic young horse because it 'smooths out' the rider's aids and does somewhat protect the horse's mouth.


----------



## TarrSteps (1 June 2013)

Also, at least one international rider - I have in mind it's one of the French girls - uses one and I know at least one dressage trainer who swears by therm


----------



## daveismycat (1 June 2013)

TarrSteps said:



			The Freedom Collar thing is basically a balancing rein, which is quite different from an ' oh ****' strap. As you observed, it's partly to help the horse, it's not just a glorified neckstrap. I would personally not jump effectively holding the front of the saddle - how do you release/follow with the hand??

You could make yourself a balancing rein out of heavy strapping and see how you get on before you commit
		
Click to expand...




TarrSteps said:



			Grrr, phone!

To say I sometimes make up something similar for people who are struggling with a big moving, athletic young horse because it 'smooths out' the rider's aids and does somewhat protect the horse's mouth.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Tarrsteps 

Do you connect it to the D rings on the saddle?  I'm thinking some heavy webbing with a knot in the end to stop it from slipping out from my grip, but long enough so it gives me freedom to release, which as you say, you can't do with a neckstrap.  

Please tell me people can adapt to big moving, athletic young horses?  I think she's the bees knees but can't help thinking sometimes she's a bit wasted with me.


----------



## Lolo (1 June 2013)

I don't know much, but I do know Al uses her neckstrap as her grab strap for big jumps. She has it done up so it sits about 1/3 up the horse's neck, so sh has to reach and grab over fences where it goes wrong. This has the double effect of her both giving with her hands and getting forwards with her weight, so counteracts getting left behind a bit.

http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/945202_10201235455715548_1218742584_n.jpg
This is a little lower than she has it for jumping, really, but imagine it about 4" up the neck! 

The flash strap thing is for when her little ones adopt the hunting seat- they essentially let go of the reins and hold on to that, then regroup on landing. But we've also done it at camp for people who've really struggle to hold their hands still, as it gives them something to balance against which isn't the horse's mouth, and it does help it seems. Just got to have it loose enough that you can still carry your hands.


----------



## Nicnac (1 June 2013)

daveismycat said:



			Please tell me people can adapt to big moving, athletic young horses?
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can!  I've gone from a Friesian to an ISH with a massive jump.  Have hit the deck twice and done my back in twice, but with lots of lessons and practice we are getting there (he's 5 now and we're 10 months in).

I'm also old and no Kate Moss in size


----------



## anna22 (1 June 2013)

Lolo said:



			I don't know much, but I do know Al uses her neckstrap as her grab strap for big jumps. She has it done up so it sits about 1/3 up the horse's neck, so sh has to reach and grab over fences where it goes wrong. This has the double effect of her both giving with her hands and getting forwards with her weight, so counteracts getting left behind a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic idea, not sure why i have never twigged a neck strap could go higher... i swear sometimes i am on my own little planet


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 June 2013)

I still don't understand what it actually does...


----------



## TarrSteps (1 June 2013)

Have a look at the site or google 'balancing rein'. It's actually quite a well known concept. It's not a neckstrap for security, technically, but it does 'smooth out' the rein aid, dissipate pressure and encourage the horse to respond to pressure in a very specific way, so can be quite a useful piece of kit on big moving horses, particularly for riders who aren't experienced in that area. I recently suggested one for someone in just that situation and it's worked well for her. As I mentioned, it's something a number of dressage trainers recommend for learning how to ride a powerful horse in an uphill way.


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 June 2013)

I have looked at the site and googled it. I must just be thick!


----------



## diamonddogs (1 June 2013)

£9.90?????!!!!! Talk about "seen you coming"!!!

Like others have said, nothing wrong with a flash strap, something everybody has lying about in the tackroom, or I use a pelham rounding.


----------



## Tnavas (1 June 2013)

Brontie said:



			Would one of these not be as good, and miles cheaper? Attaches to the D rings, gives your hands some movement and is there for the 'Oh cr*p' moments.

http://www.whiterose-equestrian.co.uk/libbys-webbing-balance-handle-629.html

Click to expand...

The flash strap wouldn't give you enough length to follow - I can see what the Freejump collar does - works just like a neck strap but is also anchored so that it can't move around sideways. 

Interesting system. One thing I can never understand is why manufactures show off their product on a horse the same colour as the product - would be much easier to see what it is if the horse were a white grey! I was looking at the Equi ami the other day and couldn't see a thing - the horse was the same colour as the equipment!


----------



## Jnhuk (1 June 2013)

Don't about the product you have linked to but micklem bridles have bit clips which stop you catching the horse in the mouth so an alternative for consideration. However not certain if you would be allowed to compete with the bit clips on but for schooling and lessons etc... until you sort out your issues maybe worth it and you still can use it afterwards as a bridle?

I have a large one which if you wanted to try it before you buy, let AF know and sure we can sort something out.


----------



## TarrSteps (1 June 2013)

Jnhuk said:



			Don't about the product you have linked to but micklem bridles have bit clips which stop you catching the horse in the mouth . . .
		
Click to expand...

No offence meant, but that's not at all what the clips are for, they are merely to hold the bit "up" and still in the mouth, somewhat like a hanging cheek, and to transfer some pressure to the nose, as with a combination bridle.  To some extent this can smooth out the effect of the bit but it certainly won't make a major difference if the rider catches the horse with the hand.  (It MIGHT make the horse more ridable, which MIGHT make it less likely for the rider to catch the horse in the first place, although some horses that go well in the Micklem on the flat oddly don't seem to jump well in it, so it might do the other way.)  Worth a try on the idea of ridability but not something that will fix the riders' position or encourage a more following/allowing hand.


----------



## Jnhuk (1 June 2013)

TarrSteps said:



			No offence meant, but that's not at all what the clips are for, they are merely to hold the bit "up" and still in the mouth, somewhat like a hanging cheek, and to transfer some pressure to the nose, as with a combination bridle.  To some extent this can smooth out the effect of the bit but it certainly won't make a major difference if the rider catches the horse with the hand.  (It MIGHT make the horse more ridable, which MIGHT make it less likely for the rider to catch the horse in the first place, although some horses that go well in the Micklem on the flat oddly don't seem to jump well in it, so it might do the other way.)  Worth a try on the idea of ridability but not something that will fix the riders' position or encourage a more following/allowing hand.
		
Click to expand...

I stand corrected TarrSteps no offense taken but thought when I watched the Micklem videos, there was a section regarding the bit clips and their use with novice/unbalanced riders and how the clips helped stopped the pressure on their mouths. Off to youtube to find link.... wonder if my dodgy memory is playing up again or if I have misinterpreted something. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ7aJkVWRMo 6 mins 09 sec  There is an inference there which I maybe have misunderstood but this is the commentary on the vid below: 
 "A fail safe for children and novice riders. If a rider is left behind or horse and rider pull against each other, the extra pressure is taken not on the tongue but on the nose as what happens with an Australian noseband?"


----------



## TarrSteps (1 June 2013)

Jnhuk said:



			I stand corrected TarrSteps no offense taken but thought when I watched the Micklem videos, there was a section regarding the bit clips and their use with novice/unbalanced riders and how the clips helped stopping them from hauling on the bits? Will see if I can find the link and post it here
		
Click to expand...

I can see the reasoning!  The clips "still" the bit in the horse's mouth, which would reduce the inadvertent signals from an unsteady hand.  I have a similar set up I use with a very light headcollar for young horses for their initial longe work and sometimes ridden work, and I have occasionally gone back to it when the horse is handed owner to its less experienced regular rider who might understandably lose balance at a "baby moment".  Frankly though, except in the case of, say, someone learning on a schoolmaster, i wouldn't want someone jumping if their hand was that unsteady or the horse that unforgiving.

I may have misunderstood but I thought the OP was asking about ways to steady her hand and more easily stay with her young horse when it over jumps or has an athletic moment, which sounds more neckstrap territory.  Even the balancing rein is not really made for that purpose but it can have that effect and does have advantages in the fact that you hold it all the time and it has some affect on the horse's way of going and the rider's communication.


----------



## Jnhuk (1 June 2013)

Sorry TarrSteps probably me getting the wrong end of the stick - trying to multitask here....


----------



## TarrSteps (1 June 2013)

I'm lucky if I can do one task, "multi" defeats me!


----------



## Shazzababs (1 June 2013)

I was intrigued, and I found this picture of one in use:







Looks like a very clever idea, but you'd need to be proficient with 2 reins, otherwise you could get in a right pickle.  Not sure I'd pay that much for one though.

You could probably get the same effect by extending the neckstrap bit of a running martingale (or adding a longer second one).


----------



## Bubley898 (1 June 2013)

Sorry nothing to add about the gadget, but your posts make me smile as your girl is the spitting image of my boy. (Same sire I recall) I have the opposite problem with him fast, flat and careless! X


----------



## daveismycat (1 June 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Yes you can!  I've gone from a Friesian to an ISH with a massive jump.  Have hit the deck twice and done my back in twice, but with lots of lessons and practice we are getting there
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you're getting there, gives me hope!! She's such a lovely kind horse, I just need to learn how to ride her.  Tricky after spending the last 8 years only riding nothing but my cob!



Tnavas said:



			One thing I can never understand is why manufactures show off their product on a horse the same colour as the product - would be much easier to see what it is if the horse were a white grey! I was looking at the Equi ami the other day and couldn't see a thing - the horse was the same colour as the equipment!
		
Click to expand...

Daft isn't it!?



Jnhuk said:



			I have a large one which if you wanted to try it before you buy, let AF know and sure we can sort something out.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.   I've actually borrowed a Micklem before as she went through a very fussy contact phase.  It didn't seem to make much difference, and she's now happier in a Neue Schule.



TarrSteps said:



			I thought the OP was asking about ways to steady her hand and more easily stay with her young horse when it over jumps or has an athletic moment, which sounds more neckstrap territory.
		
Click to expand...

Hit the nail on the head, thanks for your input.  



Shazzababs said:



			I was intrigued, and I found this picture of one in use:
You could probably get the same effect by extending the neckstrap bit of a running martingale (or adding a longer second one).
		
Click to expand...

I have been thinking about it and will try and magic something up with the kit I already have before parting with my cash.  But I think I like the principle.

Thanks so much everyone for the input.  I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## daveismycat (1 June 2013)

Bubley898 said:



			Sorry nothing to add about the gadget, but your posts make me smile as your girl is the spitting image of my boy. (Same sire I recall) I have the opposite problem with him fast, flat and careless! X
		
Click to expand...

Anshan??

They have a certain stamp don't they?  She didn't have the best proprioception to start with, she can literally fall over trotting poles.  She loves her jumping though, which is lovely after riding a stopper.


----------



## Bubley898 (1 June 2013)

Yes Anshan, he has the same face markings.  I'm the same after having a stopper, he never stops just a bit kamikaze sometimes. X


----------



## daveismycat (1 June 2013)

Bubley898 said:



			Yes Anshan, he has the same face markings.  I'm the same after having a stopper, he never stops just a bit kamikaze sometimes. X
		
Click to expand...

Haha, know the feeling, as demonstrated in my youtube video on the first page!!


----------



## showpony (1 June 2013)

Op here is my tuppence worth!
Ive a 5 yr old ISH, incredible scope jumps 1m 45 when being freeschooled! 
She is very enthusiastic about jumping & last year got jumped out of saddle many times, from her over jumping , going on a long stride etc...  plenty of times went out the side door! Final straw was 3mths ago where we did a yard show & she hooned about the place & I said enough was enough.
So my instructor has been schooling her over fences the past few weeks, and the difference is incredible! I needed someone experienced to help me with her.
I can now CONFIDENTLY deal with her over a course etc & to think its been as easily fixed as easily as having a super experience person help.

She wears a martingale which tbh is just there as a Physcological thing for me as a " Safety Strap"  I read something on HHO Mths ago about putting a ribbon 1/3 of the way up the horses neck so I tend to focus on getting my hands there & keeping my lower leg in a good position so no matter what she " Throws" I dont get left behind.


----------



## Tnavas (1 June 2013)

26 years in NZ and I've developed the 'If you can't get it here then try and make one'

One elasticated breast girth

Ask saddler to sew a leather strap to it with D's at both ends, find a spare rein and have saddler attach a billet/buckle to the other end as well.

Put together and you have a Free Jump collar. However I personally would prefer an old stirrup leather halfway up the neck with instruction to pupil " Reach for your neck strap" - encourages rider to move hands forward and release.

If the rider is not able to move hands forward then much work needs to be done on their jumping position - if it's in balance then they can move hands freely - if not then hands will get stuck at the whither.


----------



## Countrychic (1 June 2013)

I have a huge jumping mare that I really struggled with. She's a chunky 16.2 and I'm a petite 5'3. In addition to this she feels the need to jump every fence as if she's at the olympics! She jumps about 1.60 then kicks out as she's midair. Good news is after about 18 months I'm used to it and barely notice it. Just wanted to add though what helped me the most was a saddle change. It's a weird saddle designed by my trainer made by exscelle. It makes you ride quite long and has big knee rolls but not high big more long like a dressage saddle. the difference that made was amazing. The other thing that helped me was some advice from measles, I pm'd her when I saw pictures of Parker as he reminded me of my mare and she told me they found if they rode him forward it lessened the leaping. I didn't manage to implement this advice at first because she used to buck on landing and the bit wasn't strong enough so I wasn't positive enough to ride forwards but when I finally did it really worked.


----------



## mandwhy (2 June 2013)

That looks interesting and expensive! I like Tnavas' homemade idea! I was thinking along the lines of a breastplate with extra bit. 

I have only just started jumping crosspoles with my girl and I haven't jumped in years, I don't want to let go of her mane until I get used to balancing a bit, happily her mane is so huge and the jumps are so small it doesn't mess with my hands!


----------



## burtie (2 June 2013)

What's wrong with an old stirrup leather as a neck strap attached to the saddle D's using an old flash strap? That's what I've done for the last 20 year + of riding young horses. In fact jumped my 10 year old XC in one yesterday!


----------



## philamena (2 June 2013)

Countrychic said:



			The other thing that helped me was some advice from measles, I pm'd her when I saw pictures of Parker as he reminded me of my mare and she told me they found if they rode him forward it lessened the leaping. I didn't manage to implement this advice at first because she used to buck on landing and the bit wasn't strong enough so I wasn't positive enough to ride forwards but when I finally did it really worked.
		
Click to expand...

THis is really worth remembering. If you're anything like me, the prospect of a massive jump makes you ride a bit more cautiously (self preservation!) whereas someone explained to me how, especially in the inexperienced horse, if you approach a bit underpowered it makes the balloon of the jump much worse because the big jumping horse overcompensates. The more they become accustomed to having the power in the approach to jump the fence easily, the less they'll rely on going up like a helicopter when they get there... and eventually (or quickly depending) they learn that when they listen to how you tell them to approach, life is easier. That's the theory anyway!


----------

